# The Strange Magic of: Hanoi Rocks



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Sweet thread put me in mind of resurrecting the fine Hanoi Rocks concert clip I posted a ways back in another thread. 1975-ish, and we have the glam blonde beauty of Sweet's Brian Connolly and his mates. Fast-forward about a decade to the mid 1980s, and we meet the Fabulous Finns (and an Englishman) of Hanoi Rocks: ace guitarist Antti Hulkko (Andy McCoy), guitarist Jan-Markus Stenfors ("Nasty Suicide"), bassist Sami Yaffa, drummer Nicholas Dingley ("Razzle"), and the winsome, shy blonde lead vocalist and occasional saxophonist Matti Fagerholm (Michael Monroe). Hanoi Rocks' mix of punk and glam metal never quite caught on (except in Japan, where they became cult objects), but the group are acknowledged to have been quite influential among their peers and successors. Alas, many of HR succumbed to various addictions, drummer Razzle dying in a car crash while fetching more booze, and the group fell apart. But they left a couple of great songs and great theatrics--here again is _Until I Get You_. Brian Connolly, eat your heart out!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One of the best bands I've ever seen - they really did restore my faith in rock & roll for a couple of glorious years in the early-mid 80s and influenced bands like the Dogs D'Amour, the Quireboys and the Babysitters. Of course, it was easy to spot the influences a mile off - New York Dolls, the Stones, Alice Cooper, even the Clash - but they went against the grain as regards the metal scene of that time and helped revive the sleazy glam/punk spirit of the 70s rather than wanting to flounder in a morass of overproduction while knocking out clichéd 100 MPH sub-Eddie Van Halen guitar solos or singing cheesy power ballads.

Razzle's death did indeed spell the end for the band as prior to that they were very close-knit - bassist Sam Yaffa was so upset that he left shortly afterwards and despite staggering on for a few months with a new bass player that was pretty much game over (they split up after some indifferent gigs in Poland, as I recall). A very drunk - and who knows what else - Vince Neil was driving the car which caused the fatality and I've never really forgiven him for it - to make things worse he allegedly has never apologised or expressed any remorse to Razzle's family. If that's true, then the man's a gutless (insert expletive here...).

Some years later Mike Monroe and Andy McCoy reformed the group for a fairly long period but despite some decent material they couldn't regain their former glory.

If anyone wants to see the band at their peak, try and find footage of the 'All Those Wasted Years' video live from London's Marquee Club in 1983, which spawned the double live album of the same name. There should be plenty on youtube. Pity it's currently unavailable on DVD as the band were on top form. There is still 'The Nottingham Tapes' from 1984 but the former is better.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's another of their best efforts, _Underwater World_.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's a group where elgars ghost and I are in full-throated agreement. Who among us can resist the androgynous allure of Michael Monroe? I can't. I say to Michael: _Don't You Ever Leave Me!_.....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Now you're making me feel old - and also nostalgic for my much slimmer build when I saw them play in Coventry 33 years ago.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I saw them twice in 83. Once was at the Reading Festival (they were on the same day as Marillion, if I recall). The poor guys had to attempt to dodge plastic bottles full of urine throughout their set but they persevered. However, Mr Monroe did get a bottle full on the forehead at one point which made us all laugh, tbh. I saw Michael Monroe only a few years back on a co-headline tour with Hardcore Superstar. He was really good but he looked like a cross between Jagger, Pamela Anderson & Bet Lynch (from Coronation Street - only rougher). Btw, if you arent familiar with Hardcore Superstar you need to be. My favourite sleaze band, by far. This is Mr Monroe, these days. He still does a few Hanoi tracks.






and this is Hardcore Superstar


----------

